# Adorable Quail!



## ChickoftheSea

When I'm in the photo blind and see quail running my way, I just get giddy!

Quail are so cute and animated, and their cooing makes me smile. That said, I am a quail hunter...as long as there are plenty of them and thank God their numbers seem to still be growing.

Anyway, I hope you all enjoy these images, which were taken in the Rio Grande Valley. The one of the quail by the pond was recently published in Texas Parks & Wildlife magazine - I call it, "Ladies First".


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Very nice and congrats on getting that photo published. I have to agree that is a good title for that image. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BobBobber

Interesting photos. Good technical skills shown too.


----------



## Ducktracker

Just beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

Great shots. I like all of them. Congrats on the publication.


----------



## ChickoftheSea

FishingMudGuy said:


> Very nice and congrats on getting that photo published. I have to agree that is a good title for that image. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!


----------



## ChickoftheSea

BobBobber said:


> Interesting photos. Good technical skills shown too.


Thanks very much!


----------



## ChickoftheSea

Ducktracker said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## ChickoftheSea

MichaelW said:


> Great shots. I like all of them. Congrats on the publication.


Much appreciated!


----------



## BT14

Awesome pictures of one of Texas most interesting and tasty upland game birds!


----------



## Shane

Very nice! Laguna Seca Ranch?


----------



## fishingcacher

All fabulous pics


----------



## ChickoftheSea

Shane said:


> Very nice! Laguna Seca Ranch?


Some there, some at Santa Clara - I'm a guide at Laguna Seca so I'm able to get down there and spend quality time. Sounds like you've been there?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

* I call it, "Ladies First".*

Such gentlemen. lol

Very nice!


----------



## Rubberback

Well done! I'm a quail guy.


----------



## Mojo281

Wow!! Love it!


----------



## stargazer

Shane said:


> Very nice! Laguna Seca Ranch?


I was going to ask the same question. Wish I had more time to get down there more often. Its a Wildlife Photogs dream. Larry D. has been trying to talk me into going
Very nice capture


----------



## fishingcacher

All very nice photos. Hard to choose just one.


----------



## Crow's Nest

Incredibly, when I saw the first pic, I thought, that should be in a Wildlife Mag?

Very beautiful and amazing shots!


----------

